# I miss Utah....kinda



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

As some of you probably know I moved to Montrose, Colorado. I haven't been here more than a week, but have met some great people. I was fortunate enough to be invited for a fishing trip. I know this isn't a Utah report (and if it must come down I understand), but I just wanted to let you guys know I made it safe and sound. Here are a bunch of pics from my first adventure outside of Utah. I miss fishing in Utah, but&#8230;..yeah

Started up high on the mesa










My first fish ever in Colorado...was a sucker














































Found some Grayling, my first ever, and a lot of them.



















Doubles  please pardon the fish that jumped in the dirt  



















Biggest of the day










Then we went to the lowlands




























Plenty more smaller sunfish and bluegill caught. We also had some bullheads...meh  But I miss you guys! I'll be reading from afar and perhaps posting from time to time...take care!










Life is a gift...and it's short, so live it well


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like a great trip. Congratulations on the nice fish. It also looks like you have fallen in with the right crowd!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Keep the posts from CO coming! This report is better than half the Utah reports on this site. When I was considering moving to CO I was told the fishing sucked over there. Ya right! Someone must have been trying to protect the CO waters from the TDT's. Sweet that you got plenty of Grayling....what were you using if you don't mind me asking....I am trying to cross that one of the bucket list this year in UT and need some ideas on what those would strike at. Small spinners and small flies I would assume. 

Nice double BTW....making me jealous. Funny how the 1st CO fish was a sucker...a skinny sucker at that. Guess the ones in the Jordan are monsters and very well fed. Cool to see that you got 3 trout species in a day...all you were missing was a Rainbow Trout. Should you ever get a Greenback Trout please post it up here! Looking forward to more CO reports from ya in the near future.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to see you made it safe and sound. Great trip and please, we love all fishing reports and you write pretty good ones. Colorado's our neighbor, so it's good to see what's happening on the other side of the fence.

Pretty nice grayling for your firsts! My first was about 5 inches. :lol:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

if you have time hike the black canyon down to morrow point or crystal, well worth it, but a very brutal hike. if you want to drive and find some places, look around leadville and bunea vista also ( i know thats quiet a haul) and dont forget the koke fishing at blue mesa and mac fishing at taylor!

CO is where i call home


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello I read your question and just so you know Utah has lots of Artic Grayling up in the Uintas. We use Blue Fox silver vibrax size 1 and 0 or panther martin yellow body two red dots and siver blade size 2 and 4. If that isnt working get your fly rod out and try what ever is out usually misquito. they are fun to catch an there are tons in the high Uintas


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Also, little nymphs like a prince nymph or caddis nymphs should work well for grayling.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Of all the different fish I have caught in my lifetime, I have never caught a grayling. Definitely one on the bucket list. Very nice report Jer.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks all and thanks kochanut for the tips. I'm definitely excited to hit the Gunnison. The entire Black Canyon looks phenomenal. 

As for the Grayling, they were starting to spawn and were more congregated. My best success was on the fly, but our group caught them on everything from small mepps to worm. I was mainly using small prince nymphs actually


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks.....I know some spots here in UT that are loaded with the things...just trying to get an idea on what can fit in that tiny mouth of theirs. Thanks for all info!


----------

